# My Poor Boy 😥



## Little Milo (Sep 1, 2021)

I am so very sorry to hear this. I will be thinking you, and keeping my fingers crossed that the steroids help your beautiful little guy.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Little Milo said:


> I am so very sorry to hear this. I will be thinking you, and keeping my fingers crossed that the steroids help your beautiful little guy.


Thank you very much ❤ x


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Poor Cooper. It must have been heartbreaking to watch, as you know how happy he would have been if he was feeling better.


----------



## that_poodle_noodle (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m so sorry to hear this, it must be so hard for you! I really hope the steroids help ❤


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Poor Cooper. It must have been heartbreaking to watch, as you know how happy he would have been if he was feeling better.


To be honest, I should have known he wasn't right this morning before we went out. I have attached a picture below and Cooper never sits like that with me. He usually sprawls across me or lies down the side of me. I suppose as they say, hindsight is a wonderful thing. It was horrible to see him like that today, he just wasn't happy. 

A couple of months ago, Cooper was having one good day followed by one bad day. Now, it's more bad than good. He was out for a good walk last Tuesday then didn't want any walks until Saturday then no walks again until today. He has been removing himself from the living room and curling up in a ball elsewhere at night. He isn't playing with his favourite toys and not doing any training either. I got a delivery of his food 3 weeks ago. Out of the 12 tins, he still has 3 left. 

We are utterly devastated.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I am devastated for you.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

that_poodle_noodle said:


> I’m so sorry to hear this, it must be so hard for you! I really hope the steroids help ❤


Thank you so much ❤ x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I am devastated for you.


Thank you ❤. I honestly didn't think he was coming home with me today. Our whole family is devastated 😥. If it is the end, you best believe we will make sure it's the best week of his life x


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

It's always hard to have a sick dog, and it's even harder when the dog is young. It just seems so unfair.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry. Hoping for a better outcome than you fear, but I know you will do whatever is best for poor Cooper, no matter how hard it is for yourselves.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

cowpony said:


> It's always hard to have a sick dog, and it's even harder when the dog is young. It just seems so unfair.


I couldn't agree with you more ❤ x


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm so sorry. What a hard thing for all of you. 
Truly unfair, truly devastating.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

fjm said:


> I am so sorry. Hoping for a better outcome than you fear, but I know you will do whatever is best for poor Cooper, no matter how hard it is for yourselves.


If I was being selfish, I would keep him here forever as I'm sure most of us would. I will definitely do the right thing ❤ x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I'm so sorry. What a hard thing for all of you.
> Truly unfair, truly devastating.


Thank you ❤ x


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I wish that we could help. It's so sad and so difficult to face. We're always here to talk with.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Dianaleez said:


> I wish that we could help. It's so sad and so difficult to face. We're always here to talk with.


Thank you. The people on this forum have given me so much support and advice and I would have been lost without you all ❤ x


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for you, your family, and dear little Cooper. You've done so well by him, and I know you'll make the right choice now, no matter how difficult.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Oh no. I am so sorry for you both. You are both in my prayers


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

i am just terribly sad that you are having such a rough time of it. If love could fix all things I am sure he would he the happiest and healthiest companion you could wish for. I am going to hold out hope for all of you.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry that poor Cooper has had a rough time. Thoughts and prayers from Alabama.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

My love to both you and Cooper, and the rest of your family.
I've been following along on the health posts and I do have so much empathy. I know well what it's like to have endless healthcare decisions to make for a fur-baby and how impossibly hard that is. Prior to getting Bennie (my pup), I had two cats both of whom I rode a rollercoaster of an emotional ride for.

I of course no one can tell you what the "right" thing to do is, because it's so different for every person, pet, and context.

But what I will say, and what was said to me when I was facing the hardest decisions for my cats was "Just because we _can_ do XYZ, doesn't mean we _should_."
It was the ever so kind office admin at the vet's who said this to me, as her cats' vet had once said to her.
I know for me the gut wrenching tension was reconciling that I wanted to do whatever I could for them, but that ultimately whatever I could wouldn't necessarily improve their quality of life. (By the way, my cats both exhibited super high stress responses to going in for treatment as well).

You've been and continue to be the loving and warm space that Cooper most deserved, no matter what life has thrown his way. So many creatures (and humans) don't have that-- it's a pretty incredibly gift you continue to give him. Trust your heart to lead you on the steps to come. 

Gentle hugs.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

So sorry that Cooper has taken a turn for the worse. I hope with all my heart that the steroids will help him. Cooper and all of your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m crying as I type. Poor Cooper and poor you. (((hugs))). I hope the prednisolone is effective and buys you time to find effective treatment. He’s far too young.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Liz said:


> I am so sorry for you, your family, and dear little Cooper. You've done so well by him, and I know you'll make the right choice now, no matter how difficult.


We definitely will make the best decision for him. Thank you ❤ x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Minie said:


> Oh no. I am so sorry for you both. You are both in my prayers


Thank you ❤ x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Minie said:


> Oh no. I am so sorry for you both. You are both in my prayers


Thank you ❤ x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> i am just terribly sad that you are having such a rough time of it. If love could fix all things I am sure he would he the happiest and healthiest companion you could wish for. I am going to hold out hope for all of you.


That's such a lovely thing for you to say. Thank you ❤ x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Asta's Mom said:


> Sorry that poor Cooper has had a rough time. Thoughts and prayers from Alabama.


Thank you ❤ x


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh dear…..My heart just ached for you and your little Cooper as I read through your post. He is so young and has gone through so much. Dang….it just isn’t fair. 
Sending you hugs.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

BennieJets said:


> My love to both you and Cooper, and the rest of your family.
> I've been following along on the health posts and I do have so much empathy. I know well what it's like to have endless healthcare decisions to make for a fur-baby and how impossibly hard that is. Prior to getting Bennie (my pup), I had two cats both of whom I rode a rollercoaster of an emotional ride for.
> 
> I of course no one can tell you what the "right" thing to do is, because it's so different for every person, pet, and context.
> ...


Thank you for your words of wisdom. I completely agree with what you have said. Just because we can, doesn't mean we should. I need to put his quality of life above everything else. We have tried so much and faced so much with him over the past year. It has been one thing after another. I think that if I was to get the more invasive tests done because I wanted to, I would never forgive myself if he didn't make it through because he wasn't strong enough ❤ x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Puppy Love said:


> So sorry that Cooper has taken a turn for the worse. I hope with all my heart that the steroids will help him. Cooper and all of your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you ❤ x


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My heart goes out to you, just know that that I understand far too well. Do what you feel is best and love Cooper, Don't feel pressured by what ifs and trust yourself.
Virtual hugs


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I’m crying as I type. Poor Cooper and poor you. (((hugs))). I hope the prednisolone is effective and buys you time to find effective treatment. He’s far too young.


I have been crying for most of the day. It is truly heartbreaking. I think it's his age that made us keep trying to get to the bottom of things and find a way to make him better. I'm hoping that the steroids help although the vet said today that it wouldn't fix things, but if it helps then it gives them a way to treat his symptoms while they figure things out ❤ x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Spottytoes said:


> Oh dear…..My heart just ached for you and your little Cooper as I read through your post. He is so young and has gone through so much. Dang….it just isn’t fair.
> Sending you hugs.


Thank you ❤ x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

twyla said:


> My heart goes out to you, just know that that I understand far too well. Do what you feel is best and love Cooper, Don't feel pressured by what ifs and trust yourself.
> Virtual hugs


I know that you have had such a rough time of it recently and I hope you are ok Twyla. I think the what ifs are the hardest part. I just wish he could talk to me and tell me if he has had enough. He hasn't been right since August when he started bringing up dark brown liquid. That's definitely been the catalyst for him going downhill. He doesn't have the energy that a dog his age should have and that's the sad part. I have never been woken up by him in the morning to say he needs the toilet or wanting to play. We will do what's in his best interests. He has brought so much joy into our lives despite his health problems and I can never repay him for that but I will be eternally grateful ❤ x


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Sometimes people think that they are able to fix anything by doing this or that. The truth is, that's not always the case. There is a higher power running the show. Be sure to let Cooper know how much he's loved by you and by everyone around him. It's difficult to understand, but somehow, in the grand scheme of things, there is a purpose. I'm praying for Cooper's recovery. Bless you and your family during these difficult times 🙏💕.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Sometimes people think that they are able to fix anything by doing this or that. The truth is, that's not always the case. There is a higher power running the show. Be sure to let Cooper know how much he's loved by you and by everyone around him. It's difficult to understand, but somehow, in the grand scheme of things, there is a purpose. I'm praying for Cooper's recovery. Bless you and your family during these difficult times 🙏💕.


I believe that everything happens for a reason. I also believe that not everyone is meant to be in your life forever either. I already know the difference that Cooper has made to me personally. He gave me a confidence that I had lost since becoming disabled. He gave me the courage to walk down the street with my frame and not be embarrassed because all eyes are on him as they rightly should be 😍.

I am fortunately in a position where I have first hand knowledge that surgery doesn't always work and if I knew then what I know now, I would never have had spinal surgery. That experience is helping me to look at things from a different perspective. I also know that medication doesn't always help either and often causes more problems. I only take medication during extreme flare ups of pain. 

I believe that this is information is helping me to be clear minded about Cooper. He is 14 months old and has been suffering from 10 weeks old. There has been no effective treatment, he has gradually become worse. How many times is he going to be the way he is today between now and getting more investigations done? 
Thank you for your thoughts and prayers ❤ x


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I am so, so sorry to hear this. Poor, sweet super Cooper has had such a rough time of it. Wishing you peace and strength during this period.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so sorry to read the sad news. Poor Cooper, and poor you and your family. I know you will do what’s best for him; you have done so much already. Hugs.


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh, I’m so sorry. This is so hard to go through. I know he feels your love.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

My heart hurts for you all.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

In your worry and sorrow, your clear regard for Cooper's comfort and wellbeing remains clear; and you retain your lovely compassion for others at the same time. What a precious, dear person you are, @Sole0102. Cooper could be in no better hands and hearts. 💞


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Starla said:


> I am so, so sorry to hear this. Poor, sweet super Cooper has had such a rough time of it. Wishing you peace and strength during this period.


Thank you Starla ❤ x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Dechi said:


> I am so sorry to read the sad news. Poor Cooper, and poor you and your family. I know you will do what’s best for him; you have done so much already. Hugs.


Thank you ❤ x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> My heart hurts for you all.


I didn't know that it was even possible to cry so many tears 😥 thank you so much ❤ x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Streetcar said:


> In your worry and sorrow, your clear regard for Cooper's comfort and wellbeing remains clear; and you retain your lovely compassion for others at the same time. What a precious, dear person you are, @Sole0102. Cooper could be in no better hands and hearts. 💞


That is such a lovely thing to say, thank you ❤. I think it is so easy to beat ourselves up and think we could have done more for him. I felt like that a couple of months ago when the hospital gave their opinion but when I look back over the year that we have had him, I have done everything possible. I have lost count of the number of vet visits, the different foods to try him with, the different medications and procedures and the amount of money that it has cost that has often left us as a family without enough. Nobody has ever complained though because it has all been to help our gorgeous boy 😍 x


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

How very sad. Praying for your little fur baby.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I just wanted to reach out with some fresh hugs. I keep looking back at the photo you shared of Cooper pressed into your leg. Mia's done the same, which gives me a sense of the pain and discomfort he's in, but also an understanding of how much you mean to him, that you're the person he turns to for love, safety, and protection. I am so sorry that he's ill, and while I'm still holding out for better news, the bond you two have is evident. You have done the very best by him, and he loves you for it.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

kuriooo said:


> Oh, I’m so sorry. This is so hard to go through. I know he feels your love.


Thank you ❤ x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

WinnieThePoodle said:


> How very sad. Praying for your little fur baby.


Thank you Winnie ❤ x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Liz said:


> I just wanted to reach out with some fresh hugs. I keep looking back at the photo you shared of Cooper pressed into your leg. Mia's done the same, which gives me a sense of the pain and discomfort he's in, but also an understanding of how much you mean to him, that you're the person he turns to for love, safety, and protection. I am so sorry that he's ill, and while I'm still holding out for better news, the bond you two have is evident. You have done the very best by him, and he loves you for it.


Thank you so much Liz for your very kind words ❤. I can't stop looking at that picture either. He is my boy and I love the relationship that we share. My favourite thing about him is when we are on walks, I am always behind because I walk slow. The kids will say "Where's mum?" and he turns instantly and runs back to me ❤. I also love that he knows the sound of my wheels and if he is ahead of us and I stop walking, he stops and looks back. He is so sweet. 

Something that I forgot to give enough credit to was how adorable Mosley was with Cooper yesterday. He kept taking toys over to him and giving him them and was nuzzling into the side of Cooper's ear as if he was cuddling and comforting him. He definitely knew something was wrong and what a sweetheart he was x


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Most of us have experienced the grief that comes with losing a loved companion. We're always here for you.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Sole, I'm so incredibly sorry for what you're going through :'( My words of wisdom, and it's just my opinion, okay--based on my experience. I would not put him through anything else. I would let him go to heaven by putting him to sleep. I once rescued a Maltese who was terribly ill with distemper and the vet said she had a 50/50 chance of surviving. Well, her last days were filled with pain and suffering and $$$$$ in vet bills and she still died, despite the vet's best attempts to save her. I was heartbroken and have still not gotten over it. Sending you LOTS of love and praying for you and Cooper. I know it's the hardest decision.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

You and Cooper have shared so much in his short life...this is heartbreaking. Based on my personal experience, you will know what you need to do for him and when.


----------



## Finn's mum (Mar 11, 2019)

I’m so sorry to hear that Cooper is so poorly, I hope that the steroids bring him some relief. You have both been through so much in his short life, but it’s so clear from your picture and how you talk about Cooper that you have a deep bond. Hoping and praying that you can find the way through this difficult time, my thoughts are with you…whatever happens share your love with your beautiful boy


----------



## JDagno (May 15, 2019)

I'm so sorry and sad for poor little Cooper and family. That picture is just heartbreaking. Sending virtual hugs! 💕


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Bless Cooper. It is clear just how much love you have for him. I knew with my beautiful collie, Tass when the time came to let her go. 

Best of luck with your beautiful boy.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

I am just now seeing this thread. I am truly heartbroken for you and Cooper---you've both had such a hard road recently. I am hoping that the steroids will bring him around. It is clear that he is receiving abundant love from you and your family and that matters. I am just so sorry about all that you and sweet Cooper are enduring.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Dianaleez said:


> Most of us have experienced the grief that comes with losing a loved companion. We're always here for you.


Thank you very much ❤ x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Sole, I'm so incredibly sorry for what you're going through :'( My words of wisdom, and it's just my opinion, okay--based on my experience. I would not put him through anything else. I would let him go to heaven by putting him to sleep. I once rescued a Maltese who was terribly ill with distemper and the vet said she had a 50/50 chance of surviving. Well, her last days were filled with pain and suffering and $$$$$ in vet bills and she still died, despite the vet's best attempts to save her. I was heartbroken and have still not gotten over it. Sending you LOTS of love and praying for you and Cooper. I know it's the hardest decision.


I'm so sorry for your loss 💔 that sounds like such a difficult thing to experience. I think I have learned from listening to others that as hard as it is, you have to know when to stop. Cooper managed a walk earlier today but still hasn't eaten much. I thought that the steroids would have made him hungry but so far, they don't seem to have had that affect. Maybe after another couple of days, they will kick in. My kids are questioning whether or not they will be allowed to say goodbye to him if the worst happens because of covid rules, currently one person per pet allowed into the vet. I feel bad for anyone who has been in that position during these difficult times x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

PowersPup said:


> You and Cooper have shared so much in his short life...this is heartbreaking. Based on my personal experience, you will know what you need to do for him and when.


Thank you very much ❤ x


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Is there a mobile vet who will come to your home?


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Finn's mum said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that Cooper is so poorly, I hope that the steroids bring him some relief. You have both been through so much in his short life, but it’s so clear from your picture and how you talk about Cooper that you have a deep bond. Hoping and praying that you can find the way through this difficult time, my thoughts are with you…whatever happens share your love with your beautiful boy


Thank you for your kind words ❤ I have been looking at pictures of Cooper a lot recently over the past couple of weeks and it might sound silly but when I look at his eyes, it's as if his spark has gone. Maybe it's only me who can see it because I know him so well but there's just something that's different. I hope you don't mind but I have attached a couple of pictures, one of him really happy and a couple of others where I think he just looks sad x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

JDagno said:


> I'm so sorry and sad for poor little Cooper and family. That picture is just heartbreaking. Sending virtual hugs! 💕


Thank you very much ❤ x


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope the steroids and antibiotics kick in, for Cooper. Whatever the outcome, we’re here for you.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Tulsi said:


> Bless Cooper. It is clear just how much love you have for him. I knew with my beautiful collie, Tass when the time came to let her go.
> 
> Best of luck with your beautiful boy.


Thank you for your kind words ❤ I am sorry for your loss 😥 I knew yesterday as I was leaving my sister's and saw her wave us off while wiping tears from her eyes that things are nearing the end. She is usually so positive about Cooper but I could tell that she was worried. No vet has ever had the discussion with me and I decided that it was time to have that discussion. I am grateful that my vet didn't judge me, she was very sympathetic and understanding. She said that if Cooper was her dog, she would give the steroids a try but if there was no improvement then she would say we have reached the end x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

a2girl said:


> I am just now seeing this thread. I am truly heartbroken for you and Cooper---you've both had such a hard road recently. I am hoping that the steroids will bring him around. It is clear that he is receiving abundant love from you and your family and that matters. I am just so sorry about all that you and sweet Cooper are enduring.


Thank you very much for your kind words ❤ it honestly has been a really tough journey for all of us but nobody has suffered more than Cooper and we all love him so much. We have spent every day looking for answers and hoping that he would get better. I can't imagine our house without him in it 😥 I am just glad that it was our family that he came to because someone else may have given up long ago. He isn't just a dog to us, he is one of us, a member of our family. I hope we have given him a good life in spite of his health problems. He has had some adventures and we have some truly amazing memories. I just wish we could have had a chance to see his full potential, if he was 100% healthy, he would have been a force to be reckoned with. My sister always said that if they got him better, we would be in real trouble 😂😂 he has always been super speedy, she was worried about how fast he would be in good health x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Liz said:


> Is there a mobile vet who will come to your home?


I know that my own vet does home visits but again, I'm not sure about restrictions due to Covid. I am going to call them tomorrow to find out. I would actually prefer him to be at home because he is so scared in the vet surgery and I don't want that fear to be his final memory 😥💔 x


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Forgive me if I missed this. Is there a known cause for the malabsorption? Have you seen another vet for another opinion? 
It seems he was perfectly fine only 2 weeks ago. Does malabsorption come on suddenly? Are you sure he doesn't have a blockage somewhere? 
Praying for him.🙏


----------



## Little Milo (Sep 1, 2021)

I’ve always admired your posts. If little Cooper was destined to have a short life, he couldn’t have spent it with a kinder or more caring soul, or a more loving family.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Forgive me if I missed this. Is there a known cause for the malabsorption? Have you seen another vet for another opinion?
> It seems he was perfectly fine only 2 weeks ago. Does malabsorption come on suddenly? Are you sure he doesn't have a blockage somewhere?
> Praying for him.🙏


Thank you for your question and I am going to apologise in advance for a long reply 😀

Cooper has never eaten properly since he was a puppy and has never gained weight properly. Always gaining but then dropping after a week or two. To be blunt, our vet at the time was useless. They wouldn't listen and put it down to him being fussy. When he started dropping larger amounts of weight in short spaces of time, they decided to investigate. He was also having issues with bringing up bile in the morning and issues with his bottom sticking right out when pooping. It took until he was 9 months old to look into things. We had already noticed a change in his activity levels. Sleeping from 8.30pm until lunchtime and only getting up to pee. He was still playing in the house with his toys and doing training though. Then they discovered an issue with his jaw and said that could be the reason and put him on medication and gastrointestinal food. 

We switched vet after that as we weren't convinced that they had done enough. He was referred by our new vet to the hospital in Glasgow where he went in August. 2 weeks before going there, he started squealing and spinning each time he pooped. Then the week before he went, he started bringing up dark brown liquid. This is when things with him really started to change. He started sleeping more, not playing with toys or doing training and the video I posted of him on his happy gotcha day, he slept for 3 days after that except from going to the garden for the toilet. He has been like this since. 1 walk every 3 or 4 days. He has no interest in doing anything on his quiet days. 

We got his first set of test results that the Glasgow hospital recommended back this week. He has this malabsorption and they think either an issue with his pancreas or kidneys too. My vet told me yesterday that after consulting with Glasgow vets about his results, they are certain he also has severe inflammation of the small intestine. There is no quick fix for this. They believe that's what has caused his problems all along. However, it has clearly taken its toll on his body. The highest weight he has ever been is 6.1kg and he has been back down to 5.6kg since the beginning of August. So sorry for the long reply, I'm just trying to explain things as best I can x


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Little Milo said:


> I’ve always admired your posts. If little Cooper was destined to have a short life, he couldn’t have spent it with a kinder or more caring soul, or a more loving family.


Thank you so much ❤ x


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Sole, I agree with everyone who says that Cooper is so lucky to have an owner as loving and caring as you--it comes through in your posts so clearly. He is such a beautiful dog, but you can definitely see that he is not feeling well in those second and third pics 

I really hope if you make that hard decision that the vet will show enough compassion to come to your home or let your family be there with him in the office. We actually not only had to put my Maltese to sleep at home last year, but we also had to put my mother's shih tzu to sleep, and the vet put her to sleep in their little courtyard with my dad holding her, and then she gave me and my dad a hug (nice to see some humanity in all of these insane restricted contact times). 

Continued prayers 🙏 💗


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm so terribly saddened that Cooper and you/family are going through this. Praying that he rallies and improves with the steroids. I really hope you do not have to make the very hard discussion to let him rest.

Love the picture of him grinning happily into the camera with that sparkle in his eyes. He obviously adores the photographer.

Hugs to you and Coop.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

(Hugs) I am so sorry you, your family and Cooper are going through this heartbreaking situation. Prayers to you all.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

This is a terrible thing for your family to go through. I am so sorry.


----------



## Finn's mum (Mar 11, 2019)

Sole0102 said:


> mind


Cooper is a beautiful boy in the first picture, I understand what you mean. He looks full of vitality, in the others he looks more down. It must be so hard to see him like that. He’s still Cooper, but not the happy boy you know he can be. You have the added experience of knowing how much distress it causes Cooper undergoing testing and procedures at the Vets…my heart aches for you and your family. I’m praying for the best outcome for you all, while holding on to hope that Cooper may come through this. Take care of yourself and know that you are doing your best for your beautiful boy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope the steroids buy you a little time of peace to say goodbye gently, but barring a small miracle it does sound as if Cooper's time with you is drawing to a close. You have given him so much, and he has given so much in return - joy, love, a return of self-confidence. The last gift is the hardest of all...


----------



## PsychoBunny (Jun 12, 2021)

So so sorry my heart breaks for you


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear about how Cooper is suffering. It sounds like he has always lived on borrowed time, and your excellent care and love is what has kept him going. As we all learn, sometimes love is not enough, especially when you are dealing with chronic illness. You can see the tiredness creeping in and stealing more and more of the happy times. Bless you for taking such good care of Cooper, and for knowing when it is time to say goodbye.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Cooper is so lucky to have had you as his totally caring owner. What a very sad situation. It touches my heart to see him snuggled next to you for love and comfort. I so agree that it would be wonderful if they could talk and tell us what hurts and where, andif they have simply had enough. I am tearful writing this and sending you and Cooper love.


----------

